# طلب مساعدة في إعادة تصنيع المواد البلاستيكية الخام



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .. ممكن أعرف كيفيفة إعادة استخدام البلاستيك والمواد الخام منها .. مثل قنينات الماء البلاستيكية والعلب البلاستيكية .. أرجو من الإخوان إفادتنا في كيفية تصنيعها وإذابتها وأين توضع وقت الإذابة وبعد الإذابة في حال عدم وجود قوالب .. وماهي المواد المستخدمة في تشكيل البلاستيك


----------



## abubakr1234 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

غالبا ممكن ارفع ان شاء الله ملف كامل عن اعاده تصنيع البلاستيك ولو تحب نتناقش مفيش اي مانع لاني لسه بادئ في موضوع زي ده من قريب


----------

